# found: affordable postscript printer



## algould (Jan 17, 2012)

Finding good, affordable printers that work with FreeBSD that are still on the shelves at retail stores can be a real pain.  The easiest solution is to find postscript printers, but they are usually expensive.

I just found 2 printers, Lexmark Pro715 and Lexmark Pro915, that are still in the stores and claim to be use postscript.  Both have prices under $200 (US dollars).

Caveat:  I am not promoting these printers as I have not purchased one yet and do not know how good or bad they are.  I just thought I should share because printer compatibility is still such a frustrating issue.

You can find more information here:
http://www1.lexmark.com/en_US/products/brochures/pro715-brochure.pdf?v2
http://www1.lexmark.com/en_US/products/brochures/pro915-brochure.pdf?v2


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 17, 2012)

No experience with those printers, but I would suggest instead looking for a used HP office laser printer (Buying A Used Laser Printer).  The Laserjet 4050 is particularly awesome.  Add a JetDirect or get a 4050N and put it on the network, the best way to connect a printer.


----------



## DrJ (Jan 19, 2012)

Agreed.  I bought a lightly-used 4200N (35 ppm) and it is wonderful.  The Postscript emulation has worked flawlessly too.

The printers cited above are inkjets, which I avoid for any heavy-duty printing tasks.


----------

